# May 1975 Sting Ray-value Please



## 1974gt4 (Apr 12, 2016)

1975 Schwinn, this one is rusty, but intact…looking to turn it into folding money…front wheel not stock

Professional Opinions please 

THANK YOU!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 12, 2016)

I just sold my 74 opaque red for 550, but it had the stikshift and one year only color.I would say in the 3-4 hundred range,but your area can differ greatly.bay area prices seem a bit crazy lately.


----------



## 1974gt4 (Apr 12, 2016)

neat ! thank you for that.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 13, 2016)

I would say $350. Paint is decent but handle bars are rusty. Also fenders are painted, rear reflector is not Schwinn and front wheel is a new aluminum one so that needs to be replaced as well


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 13, 2016)

I was thinking more like $250 range. The fenders are not correct, the front wheel and seat. Needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm with you on this Dan... $250 tops in my area.... If it had a guard without the swoop it would help $ wise .... JMHO.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 13, 2016)

I think the seat is correct. My stingray has a black seat but 75' single. that is original. I think only the fastback had the red seat


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's the catalog page for that year:


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 13, 2016)

The seat looks gray to me, not black. Or maybe the seat is faded. Maybe it's the photo, anyway I am sticking to the $250


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sharp eye there Dan... Looks like they painted the seat when they did the fenders... It appears to be the same color & gloss to me..


----------



## 1974gt4 (Apr 17, 2016)

correct, the seat and fenders were most likely painted by a young boy looking for a cool bike look, (!) I didn't paint them, it's how the bike was found

thanks for all the replies,
JJ


----------



## Robertk (Jul 11, 2016)

Probably tried to make it look Scrambler-esque with the black fenders.


----------

